# Green smoothie



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

I've been experimenting with different green smoothies for the dog. They are intended for humans but seem to work pretty good for the dog. The best one I made so far I made tonight. It was 1 apple, 1 calabaza squash skinned. 1 cup of kale, 1 cup of water. Throw it all in the blender liquify it...serve.It easily makes a couple of servings for a dog. So you just throw the rest in a container and put it in refrigerator....
I gave it after the meat portion of his meal. I didn't have to mix it with any dairy or meat to make him consume it. I have also used different lettuces and fruits like mangos.


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

Ben Thompson said:


> They are intended for humans but seem to work pretty good for the dog.


What do you mean when you say it works? Was their something wrong with your dog that this cured?


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

he drank them, they worked...


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Joby Becker said:


> he drank them, they worked...


My dogs think goose shit is a tracking reward, so just because a dog eats/drinks something doesn't mean it's good for them.
I can see going through the Mc D drive up. I'll have the Strawberry Banana smoothie for myself and my dog wants the Meadow Muffin and Road kill ;-)

Ben,

Your dog is a carnivore NOT a smoothie drinking Vegan ;-)


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> My dogs think goose shit is a tracking reward, so just because a dog eats/drinks something doesn't mean it's good for them.
> I can see going through the Mc D drive up. I'll have the Strawberry Banana smoothie for myself and my dog wants the Meadow Muffin and Road kill ;-)
> 
> Ben,
> ...


No they are omnivores with carnivorous leanings. He eats red meat more then anything...when I said it works I meant he eats it, I didn't have to mix it with yogurt or liver or somthign to trick him into eating. it.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Ben Thompson said:


> I've been experimenting with different green smoothies for the dog. They are intended for humans but seem to work pretty good for the dog. The best one I made so far I made tonight. It was 1 apple, 1 calabaza squash skinned. 1 cup of kale, 1 cup of water. Throw it all in the blender liquify it...serve.It easily makes a couple of servings for a dog. So you just throw the rest in a container and put it in refrigerator....
> I gave it after the meat portion of his meal. I didn't have to mix it with any dairy or meat to make him consume it. I have also used different lettuces and fruits like mangos.


You're processing a little produce to add to an RMB diet? 

(If it's a normal size squash, that would make more than a couple of one-dog servings.)

I stick with much more green vegetation than fruit, and I avoid starchy produce.

Fruit, I give in quite small amounts, and I stick to low-sugar choices like blueberries (and yes, pieces of apple sometimes).

Tropical fruits, I would pretty much skip as regular fare. Mangos, for example, have probably three times the sugar of most berries.

And produce, of course, is a small part of a dog's diet, with the exception of green tripe (which is "kinda" produce.)

All JMO!


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Joby Becker said:


> he drank them, they worked...


 forgot my winkie face...sorry Thomas..


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

Connie Sutherland said:


> You're processing a little produce to add to an RMB diet?
> 
> (If it's a normal size squash, that would make more than a couple of one-dog servings.)
> 
> ...


The bulk of his diet right now is red meat(not hamburger). He also gets some grass fed beef liver and some raw chicken with bones. 

I read that book you recommended too, thanks!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

What RMBs do you base a red-meat diet on? 

I do use red meat as the muscle meat part, but rely heavily on poultry for the digestible bones.


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

I use chicken bones mainly Connie. Some at each meal to keep my dog nice and plump.


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Ben Thompson said:


> No they are omnivores with carnivorous leanings. He eats red meat more then anything...when I said it works I meant he eats it, I didn't have to mix it with yogurt or liver or somthign to trick him into eating. it.


:-k *Looks at the quote, considers a reply, looks at the quote again.....walks away* Sometimes its just to damn easy! Takes all the fun out of replying!


----------

